# When can we expect the first firmware update to arrive?



## aa_angus (Nov 7, 2018)

When can we expect the first firmware update for EOS R to arrive? I thought it was meant to be here by now?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2018)

I expect it before Spring of next year. Canon is reviewing reports of issues with the camera, and deciding what fixes or improvements are necessary. That is in addition to the fixes and improvements they knew of when the camera was released.

There are numerous time consuming cycles of firmware development and extensive testing, in the past it has taken at least three months for a fairly limited fix to be implemented. Even so, bugs will not be found until the tens or hundreds of thousands of owners start using the firmware and doing things that were not expected or tested for. People will find things in a week that would take years to find in a lab.


----------



## aa_angus (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. I understand what you're saying, however I was under a strong impression that the first firmware update would be delivered in October 2018, which would unlock eye AF in servo and continuous shooting (among other things). 

Am I the only one who was under this impression?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 8, 2018)

aa_angus said:


> Thanks for your reply. I understand what you're saying, however I was under a strong impression that the first firmware update would be delivered in October 2018, which would unlock eye AF in servo and continuous shooting (among other things).
> 
> Am I the only one who was under this impression?



My impression was "February 2019", but I can't find the article where I got that impression from :/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2018)

Typically, we start to see new cameras being delivered with the update, then, if no big issues surface, it is made available for all users. 

There may be additional updates as the year goes on, it makes sense that Canon wants the new camera to be a success and will add features appropriate to the price level. Don't expect them to add features that they deem appropriate only for a higher price level, that's not how they work.

The original CR announcement post quotes Canon as saying that firmware will be updated.

https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-officially-announces-the-canon-eos-r-system/


----------



## dak723 (Nov 9, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> My impression was "February 2019", but I can't find the article where I got that impression from :/



Yes, I recall the same info. February 2019. The October 2018 release date was for the camera, not the firmware.


----------



## aa_angus (Nov 9, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Typically, we start to see new cameras being delivered with the update, then, if no big issues surface, it is made available for all users.
> 
> There may be additional updates as the year goes on, it makes sense that Canon wants the new camera to be a success and will add features appropriate to the price level. Don't expect them to add features that they deem appropriate only for a higher price level, that's not how they work.
> 
> ...




I'm not expecting expensive feature updates; only those Canon said would be introduced..and fixes of one or two AF bugs. February, huh. I really thought it was going to be a lot sooner than that. Ah well.


----------



## aa_angus (Nov 9, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Yes, I recall the same info. February 2019. The October 2018 release date was for the camera, not the firmware.



Thanks for your input.


----------

